

HNSearch Contest Reminder - andres

I just wanted to remind everyone about the HNSearch API contest coming up this Monday:<p>http://www.hnsearch.com/contest<p>Voting for the contest will be via a 24-hour HN community poll starting Monday June 20th, at 12:01am EST.<p>So far we have received 15 submission for the contest. I just sent an email to all the contestants so if you haven't received an email then I don't know about your app. To submit an app just send me an email (hnsearch@thriftdb.com).<p>If you've been thinking about building something for the contest there's still time!
======
latch
<http://www.hnsearch.com/contest>

